# New 325Fre



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

We recently purchased a new Sydney Outback 325FRE. We shopped for 2 months and looked a many many trailers and fifth wheels. The 325FRE was the one we always came back to and used it to compare features. The floor plan just fits us like a comfortable pair of slippers. The peninsula kitchen keeps traffic away from the food prep area while the cook is preparing meals. The sofa and rockers face each other so you are actually facing your guests when having a conversation rather than focusing on the TV and turning your head to talk. The rear entertainment center is great. You can move the rockers out if you want to directly face the TV or leave them where they are and just rotate to face the TV. The fireplace provides some warmth from the electric heat but the "flames" look very real and can be controlled for brightness and speed. Another great thing about this floor plan is that you still have accessibility when en route. You can open the fridge with no problem, the bath is available, the electric panel is there so you can turn on and off the pump, the kitchen sink is reachable from the side, and the bed is usable when the slide is closed. Somebody did their homework!!

We have camped in it many times. It has a great amount of storage space. We put baskets in the cupboard to hold all the goodies in place. We put the towel hooks up and have a freestanding TP holder in the bath. I have found it to have a very adequate fresh water, gray water and black water tanks. The high ceiling gives a feeling of spaciousness on the inside, while the skylight in the living room lets in the daylight and offers a view of passing clouds.

We pull this fifth wheel with a 1996 F-350 crew cab dually, 460 and 5 speed transmission. The truck is low mileage and has no problems here in the mountains of California getting around. Sure a new diesel would be nice, but the price is high for the time and money saved. The 325FRE is well balanced and tows great. Even in our California desert crosswinds, it tracks like it is on rails. No sway and buffeting when being passed by semis or better yet, when passing semis! The brakes are more than adequate when needed on steep mountain highway descents. Just a step on the pedal and the whole rig slows down nicely.

In case you haven't figured it out yet, we love our rig. Yes Virginia, there are happy campers!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers. Sounds ideal.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the 325FRE clan. We have one too and also love it. We are currently on a 8 week vacation. What an awesome adventure!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Congrats on the new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrat on the new outback!!


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, that's a great floor plan. We went with the 321FRL. Just a tad shorter and a tad lighter. Good luck and enjoy.

Steve and Donna


----------

